# Tyco Indy Stp (green?????)



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

anyone know about this? i do know that they did make dark blue and light blue stp indy but green??? check it out on ebay..

280282762256	

Let me know if you know anything..I just never saw it before.. is it possible a mexican made? 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It doesn't show up in any material that I have. It would look cool modified as a sprint car! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That looks like Quaker State to me. Good decals. I'd chop it up in a heartbeat.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, just wait and see if it get's up to the $500.00 mark before you start sharpening your saw, Rich!!! I know you don't cut up the cheap stuff!! :jest: It is an odd creature, the greenie is. The decals aren't all there and some that are are blank. I suppose the important question is.."is it real??" Only two people I know that can answer that.. :tongue:

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wes,

Had one in that Aqua green color come through here not long ago. It was in a scrap lot that came from Coach if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

It looks like it was molded in green.A good conversation piece.
I would not cut it up.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Wes,
> 
> Had one in that Aqua green color come through here not long ago. It was in a scrap lot that came from Coach if I'm not mistaken.



your right bill and I have another 2 or so kicking around not rare , they look more sun faded then anything..


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ill post pics in a few mins








it is green flash gives it a blue tint


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

if you look close the mirrors are light blue, the rest is green


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> your right bill and I have another 2 or so kicking around not rare , they look more sun faded then anything..


ok if its sun faded then how can it be all green??!! look at the link ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=280282762256&viewitem=&salenotsupported

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> if you look close the mirrors are light blue, the rest is green


Goodwrench - wow thanks for the info. its amazing that the one on ebay is totally dark green from top to bottom.. i do have some bodies that are white and becomes yellowing but this one from blue to totally dark green is like whoa.. unless he put it on window sill and leave it there for 2 or 3 years??? lol

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Duh, fergot to mention.

Although I'm getting old and brainfarty the mirrors are part of the glass insert. I believe they are actually painted to match car color or at least close. Plastic bodies and painted effects age differently and most certainly there was tonal variation in the batch lots of both the plastic and the paint. 

This more-n-likely accounts for what you are seeing Wes. To the best of my recall I remember both a lighter sinus infection green and a shade leaning more towards swimmin' pool blue/aqua.

There can quite a bit of hair splitting, especially with pastel colors. Toss the one mans camera, another mans eyeballs, and subsequent aging of said car into the mix and you've got a HT debate.:thumbsup:

My wife and I will never agree on whether its light blue or light green...she's color blind....just ask me!

hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont bid on anything that comes from singapore.i was told from an ex tyco employee that the sellers in singapore are making this stuff and calling it real.
they have the tools and the molds to make the bodies.thats why you see allot of lumina coke cars,orange extreme non release f-40 cars,jowl tazman cars and others.how many orange f-40 cars pop up on ebay? i do see allot of extreme f-40 cars but whats gets me is how can so many be floating around on ebay when the car was not mass produced and non released?odd.

another tyco body that makes me wonder why allot pop up on ebay when it wasnt mass produces is the non release red tcr t bird.i have seen at least 20 of these cars on ebay.odd! 

i do have a hand decoed f-40 and a sample production prototype in my collection that came from dan esposito's collection.i do feel when buying such rare bodies,prototypes,test shots, ect ect you need to buy from an honest seller because that way you know what your buying.
a couple of years back i was at the hotel the night before the midwest show and a seller showed up with allot of tyco set cars,rare release cars and a few other types.i was totally into what he had and told me self to pick up some stuff for my collection.later that night i had a talk with a few hard core tyco gurus about what the guy had and they told me the stuff was fake,he is the guy from singapore selling stuff he made.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This topic pops up every once in a while. The green cars (there was also a green Lumina Tyco #3) came from Singapore.

The short story is that Tyco, during the good times, had a third party do some of the manufacturing (including molding) because their factory was overloaded. This third party had to make molds and kept them once the Tyco contract ended. So, valid authentic Tyco items came out of those molds.

After the contract ended, the third party still had the molds they made and no doubt had stock left over. Are they valid Tyco cars simply left over or cars that were made post-Tyco? Possibly both.

The green cars are very fragile. They are not made from the same plastic.

Joe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> This topic pops up every once in a while. The green cars (there was also a green Lumina Tyco #3) came from Singapore.
> 
> The short story is that Tyco, during the good times, had a third party do some of the manufacturing (including molding) because their factory was overloaded. This third party had to make molds and kept them once the Tyco contract ended. So, valid authentic Tyco items came out of those molds.
> 
> ...


cool info.. thanks joe!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great info guys! So, how do we get this Songapore dude on this board so we can buy from him? Do you think he has some Tyco Pro stuff?

Rich............maybe he has some dollar bodies............I'm no Zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Wes,It's a fake.Paul and Joe are right.I'll put up pictures and a copy of their business card on tomorrow.They made some nice cars,but they were not released by TYCO.The story how they swooped down on the L.I N.Y. slot car show is interesting. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tyco Scam*

I forget how long,maybe 10 years ago,we were invaded.Two men from Singapore came to Bob Beers L.I.N.Y. Slot car show'They had dozens and dozens of cars with them.Chrome stock cars,different color Indy cars and some odd color Ferraris.They said they were cars not released in the States.We had seen pictures of the chrome stockers in the catalogs.The two men could not put the money in their pockets fast enough.They must have taken in $15,000 easy.We should have thought something was fishy.One of the buyers dropped the green stocker he purchased on the floor and it broke into about 10 pieces.The green stockers were $25 and the chrome stockers were $200.Everyone was buying.Everyone was happy especially the guys from Singapore.We found out shortly after the scam.They had access to the molds and ran off aa few hundred of eack car..Chromed them and then put the pad printer to work.The cars are very brittle especially the green.So the question is.Is this a real Tyco? It was never released by Tyco.It wasn't made by Tyco.It was made at the Tyco plant but they didn't know.Back door action. They do look good.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, since they're fake, can we buy em cheap?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Singapore...*

No you can't buy 'em cheap... And they are difficult to find. I think the brochure from Tyco listing the four Nascars makes the "knock-offs" a novelty. 

Personally I have several prototypes, deco masters, sculpts, and test shots, and for the most part I am confident that all are original and have been able to verify every car I have questioned. However a while back I received a couple "test shot" unfinished stockers that we suspect but for $8 or $10 each I wasn't concerned.

I would say go with your heart, pay what you think is reasonable to you, but be prepared for people to have a varying opinion on the cars.

I would like a set of the four stockers (from the Tyco brochure) to display kind of as a "what if" they were really created deal. I would have been more apt to pay the $$$ to get the chromes had I not known they were repops after the fact. Be prepared to battle against bidders that don't know they are repops (if they show up again) on the bay or at shows...

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Like every car.If you want it buy it.expect to pay big money for them.I've turned down $1000 for the ones in the pictures.They don't come around to often.They are nice looking.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> I forget how long,maybe 10 years ago,we were invaded.Two men from Singapore came to Bob Beers L.I.N.Y. Slot car show'They had dozens and dozens of cars with them.Chrome stock cars,different color Indy cars and some odd color Ferraris.They said they were cars not released in the States.We had seen pictures of the chrome stockers in the catalogs.The two men could not put the money in their pockets fast enough.They must have taken in $15,000 easy.We should have thought something was fishy.One of the buyers dropped the green stocker he purchased on the floor and it broke into about 10 pieces.The green stockers were $25 and the chrome stockers were $200.Everyone was buying.Everyone was happy especially the guys from Singapore.We found out shortly after the scam.They had access to the molds and ran off aa few hundred of eack car..Chromed them and then put the pad printer to work.The cars are very brittle especially the green.So the question is.Is this a real Tyco? It was never released by Tyco.It wasn't made by Tyco.It was made at the Tyco plant but they didn't know.Back door action. They do look good.


Tom - thanks for the info! i never knew that. all the tycos that i know are from dan espositos book. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

This thread is interesting but also not out of the ordinary.

I collect Guitars and the guitar industry is somewhat akin to the Slot Car industry in that most manufacturers got started by someone who quit one company and started their own and probably took some other workers and ideas with them to the new company.

Now, when a company goes under, the others scurry in to buy items for pennies on the dollar and there are always guitars that end up being assembled from parts long after the Brand died.

Kramer guitars that operated in NJ for years is a prime example.
To this day you can still buy New Old Stock neck plates with the stamping of Kramer Neptune, NJ.
There are hundreds of remade Kramers on the used market.

So, are these remade guitars still "real" Kramers?
I would say yes as every part was made by Kramer at one time or another.

In the Barrett Jackson world they call cars made from parts "Continuation Cars" and people still pay big $ for them.

Gotta hand it to the guys in Singapore for a great effort targeting such a small niche Hobby and then knowing which show to hit and stash some cash.

I have had the Green Indy and got it with regular colored ones and sold it fairly cheap.
I also own one of the Green Luminas and feel they did a great job making that car.

I have had the body off the chassis and did not experience any problems with it being brittle but I did not flex it in an abnormal way so can't really say if they are all brittle or not.

Anyway, great thread!
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Keith!
I didn't know you were into guitars! (pauses as the crowd starts to laugh, but realizes it wasn't that funny)
In the 80's, you drove a Camaro or a Mustang, and you played a Kramer or a Jackson. My first Kramer was a Striker, a deep metallic red star shape with 3 humbucker pickups. It was Korean made, but being an early model, about 82, the quality was surprisingly good. It had Grover keys and a real Floyd Rose. I traded it in for an American made Beretta, with the Jackson styled headstock. I played it for a few years, but wanting a little versatility, traded it in for a Strat copy Kramer with a Floyd. It had the big oversized logo on it, which I didnt really like, but still believed I was buying quality. I found a small sticker after I bought it which read, 'Made in Japan'. I took it back to the music store, of course, they had no idea where my old one was, and wouldn't give me my money back. Turns out Kramer had started putting the same logo on ALL their lines, with no distinction between the lower and upper models. (Big Mistake!) I never did like that guitar, and wound up selling it for $200 bucks. Later I ran across a used Kramer, Pacer series(Patent applied for), pre-'Jackson" styled headstock. It plays like a dream, and is why Kramer got famous in the first place. (well, Eddie VH had a little to do with it too.) I still have that guitar, I wore the original Floyd out and replaced it. It still plays like a dream.

Rich


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Keith!
> I didn't know you were into guitars! (pauses as the crowd starts to laugh, but realizes it wasn't that funny)
> In the 80's, you drove a Camaro or a Mustang, and you played a Kramer or a Jackson. My first Kramer was a Striker, a deep metallic red star shape with 3 humbucker pickups. It was Korean made, but being an early model, about 82, the quality was surprisingly good. It had Grover keys and a real Floyd Rose. I traded it in for an American made Beretta, with the Jackson styled headstock. I played it for a few years, but wanting a little versatility, traded it in for a Strat copy Kramer with a Floyd. It had the big oversized logo on it, which I didnt really like, but still believed I was buying quality. I found a small sticker after I bought it which read, 'Made in Japan'. I took it back to the music store, of course, they had no idea where my old one was, and wouldn't give me my money back. Turns out Kramer had started putting the same logo on ALL their lines, with no distinction between the lower and upper models. (Big Mistake!) I never did like that guitar, and wound up selling it for $200 bucks. Later I ran across a used Kramer, Pacer series(Patent applied for), pre-'Jackson" styled headstock. It plays like a dream, and is why Kramer got famous in the first place. (well, Eddie VH had a little to do with it too.) I still have that guitar, I wore the original Floyd out and replaced it. It still plays like a dream.
> 
> Rich


Rich,
You really have to read this history of Kramer guitars to realize what a scam that whole company ended up being.

http://www.garykramerguitar.com/history.html

And in reading it please consider Gary Kramer is writing it to make himself look good, so take the story as a sum of what really probably happened.

However, after reading it, the picture becomes clear that the whole effing company was run by a bunch of screw ups who made money in spite of themselves and a lucky Guitar hero named Eddie.

And for the Record, in the early 1980's I played a 1973 Chambered Gibson Les Paul and drove a 1968 400 Ram Air IV Firebird from 1978 thru 1989 when the magnetic attraction (and a broken Posi Rear) sucked it into a telephone pole  
On St Patrick's day in Wmspt, PA.
Had 2 Green Beers and was on the way to a private party and was being an idiot.
Goes to prove the theory that you are more dangerous with just a few drinks than after many.

Anyway, good to hear someone else enjoys Kramers.
I now have a Music Yo era Neck Thru Baretta with the QuadRails and it plays like butter.
I can't believe how much the value of the Focus series has gone up in the last 2 years as well as any of the made in japan Kramers.
Most of them were made by ESP and were decent quality.

Anyway, Rock On!
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Keith,

I had a red Focus with one humbucker and two single coils set up. It was a great guitar. I remember even then that no one laughed at a Focus, everyone knew they were good. It was the only line of Kramer that had a thin rosewood fretboard. The dots on the neck were at the joining point of the maple and rosewood. Yeah, it sounded great and played well, too bad my girlfriend had bought it for me for my birthday. When we broke up I sold the guitar, just because.

There's a song in there somewhere.

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Song?*

Well my girl she up and left me
and I sold my best guitar
That's why you'll always find me
Drinking here at this bar...

Russ the singin' Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Guitars, cadillacs...*

Well, since the mystery of the green tyco has pretty much been solved, and the subject has migrated way off topic, I figure it would be safe to throw these pics up. I've played off and on since I was 12. 









They're not anything special, but they're mine.. I bought for sound variety, not collectability. The blue Ibanez is my favorite, and most used electric. The 12 string Yamaha (seen below) is my second fave. The rest just depended on the type of music I was playing..









This was taken at Southern Comfort, Conley, Ga early 2004. Very good house band there.. :thumbsup::thumbsup: This place was home if I was in the Atlanta area..










Inside my old truck. That processor had a built in 8 track recorder. I wrote and recorded 25+ songs while on the road. Drums were done on a keyboard. Yes it was cramped doing it in the truck!! I have all these songs burned on CD and am hoping someday to figure out a way to sell some of them (the good ones, anyway) and get a lil nest egg. Sadly, the music industry has evolved with the digital age and the market structure changed with it. I really don't know what to do with them...









Dave's sports bar in Nashville had an open stage on Sunday nights.. If I was in town, I was playing. I never considered myself "stage material" so to get up and play in an almost empty bar was challanging enough. 

Carpal tunnel did me in about 3 years ago. It has gotten to the point I can't make it through a song without losing my dexterity and finger strength. The guitars just hang around as decorations now... 

UtherJoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the story Joe, kinda sad ending. I still play every Saturday night at a local restaurant, but at almost 40, and being a mechanic for my day job, i have to really concentrate not to grip the neck too hard when Im playing. If I over do it, especially the bar chords, my hand will cramp to the point that I can't play. I've got Popeye arms too, which doesnt help the tendons in my arms either. It seems to do it more the last few years. Playing a twelve string doesn't help. Is this similar to what happens when you play? 

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yuppers. Exactly.. And the more developed my upper arms became, the worser it got. I had just got myself trained that I could make up some pretty screwed up chords and recall them instantly. I still pick up the classical every now and then, but it's not the same anymore. For about 3 years though, I was on a musical high..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> They're not anything special, but they're mine.. I bought for sound variety, not collectability. The guitars just hang around as decorations now...
> 
> UtherJoe


That's exactly what I did. I learned early to buy used. Seems like there's always someone discouraged enough to pawn off a guitar. Over the years I kept checking ones off my list, a full range of electric acoustics, basses, mandolins, and electric guitars. Les Pauls, Kramers, Tele's, and one brand I never thought I would buy, a Peavey! A Peavey EVH Wolfgang. I bought it on merit alone, it's just absolutely an incredible sounding, playing, looking guitar. My band broke up about four years ago, now I never play the stuff, just the acoustics for the seventies band on Saturdays.

Wok 'n' Roll

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Things that i used to do..*

I used to mess around with the delay.. usually 2 seconds. Then I would harmonize with myself doing scales and messing with progressions that would get me through chord changes. Lo and behold, while flipping through youtube I found a video of Brian May doing the same stuff solo on stage. I always liked his sound, especially the early Queen years, and was quite shocked to see him copying me!! I never appreciated the likes of Stevie Ray Vaugn and Jeff Healey until they were gone. There's a wicked video of them playing Little Sister together that knocked my socks off!!! And Texas Flood was an instant favorite. The live version I found is an insane 10 minutes!! Hard to pinpoint my style of playing.. Mix Zepplin with SRV with Queen, add a little ZZ Top and slow harmonizing solos like Starship. Mix in some early Kansas and a pinch of Eagles. Stir thoroughly.. Top with a generous dose of Seger and Zappa and bake for 2 million miles in worn out tractor trailers. Garnish with a sprig of Wierd Al and that's about it..

UtherJoe


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> That's exactly what I did. I learned early to buy used. Seems like there's always someone discouraged enough to pawn off a guitar. Over the years I kept checking ones off my list, a full range of electric acoustics, basses, mandolins, and electric guitars. Les Pauls, Kramers, Tele's, and one brand I never thought I would buy, a Peavey! A Peavey EVH Wolfgang. I bought it on merit alone, it's just absolutely an incredible sounding, playing, looking guitar. My band broke up about four years ago, now I never play the stuff, just the acoustics for the seventies band on Saturdays.
> 
> Wok 'n' Roll
> 
> Rich



I have the "Poor Man's Wolfgang" i.e the OLP MM1 in Surf Green.
It's kinda Green like the Stp Indy Slot car, so this IS keeping with the thread 

And she is for sale fairly cheap as I have too many guitars and also suffer from the "Carpet Tunnel\

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I wasn't falling apart, I would probably jump at this offer, but with my physical condition as it is, it would just collect dust like the rest. The only guitar I would want at this point, and it's primarily to look at would be a double neck 12/6 string. I can't afford a gibson,or even a epiphone, but Jay Turser makes a nice looking one, and I've played their electric 12 string before. It's got decent action, and the cost is half the epiphone, which is half the gibson. For the past three tax returns I have looked, printed pictures, dreamed, and balked at the last minute. As it is, I've already mentally spent half my return, and it's still 3 months away!!! 

I should be applying for Gov't healthcare next week as I'm on the unemployment wagon right now, and with my neck and arms as they are, I couldn't do much for work if I wanted. Maybe I can find a solution to my problems and start playing again. I miss writing and recording alot. Most of my stuff is "new country" with an edge. You can't do long haul trucking without country music..It wouldn't be right without it. As stated earlier, the music industry is changing and recording companies are looking for a full band ready to cut albums and tour. I'm not stage material, can't sing worth a carp, but I could play and write. I wish someone out there knew someone, who knew someone, who could at least get this stuff heard. Even "filler" is worth something!!! I need to get out of this rut!! 


UtherJoe


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

smokinHOs said:


> No you can't buy 'em cheap... And they are difficult to find. I think the brochure from Tyco listing the four Nascars makes the "knock-offs" a novelty.
> 
> Personally I have several prototypes, deco masters, sculpts, and test shots, and for the most part I am confident that all are original and have been able to verify every car I have questioned. However a while back I received a couple "test shot" unfinished stockers that we suspect but for $8 or $10 each I wasn't concerned.
> 
> ...


i would love to see your test shots and prototypes.post some pictures.

thanks


----------

